# Stolen Brietling Blackbird - Vancouver, BC



## wing (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I was jumped on early Saturday morning. I had a brushed stainless steel Breitling Blackbird with a pilot bracelet which was stolen from me. The serial number is 2293974. Please let me know if you see this or contact VPD.

Thanks,

Wing


----------

